
Ask HN: Privacy wise, worse to have unencrypted notes on Apple Notes / Evernote? - codeisawesome
I absolutely need a cloud service to store my notes, and Apple notes or Evernote are the best apps that provide cloud storage and offline editing, without any hosting work on my part, and importantly backup concerns.<p>I don&#x27;t want to encrypt all my notes, because I&#x27;d like to run some programmatic analyses on them by myself, eventually: collecting similar themes, creating word clouds, etc.<p>From one side, it looks like Apple Notes is a hands-down winner, because they have their own data centers, and have been more public about their hard privacy stance. Evernote uses Google cloud infra, have very few (~10) employees (more easy access to any data they want?).<p>However, I&#x27;m only wary about storing <i>everything</i> on Apple - my photos are already up there in iCloud - my notes as well would mean even more of my personality would be available for analysis by Apple if they choose to - and open to be hacked&#x2F;handed over.<p>Is there a choice at all here? I don&#x27;t like OneNote because the cloud sync is over OneDrive. The best option appears to be Apple Notes + locking every note - and I&#x27;ll lose the ability to pull them all out with an AppleScript.<p>Minor inconvenience over all, I can find some other way out of that, even if it means manual copy-pasting hundreds of notes when I want to analyse.
======
ashokr86
Try Zoho Notebook. You can lock a notebook which would not encrypt your notes
but locks the visibility of your notes. And all your notes sync across your
devices. Visit [https://zoho.com/notebook](https://zoho.com/notebook) for more
details.

